# St. George Island



## auwalker24 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am heading down to St. George Island for a family vacation. We will be hauling our Carolina Skiff bay boat and was wondering if anyone had any tips or reccomendations??? We have never been here before nor fished the bay, anyone got any helpful hints. Hoping to catch some trout and maybe a few reds.....


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 26, 2010)

Apalachicola Bay is a GREAT place to fish.  One of the reasons it is so great is because it has so much different terrain.  This terrain makes it very treacherous for inexperienced boaters.  Get maps and talk to the folks who run the bait/tackle shop.  Move around slowly and cautiously until you get the lay of the bay.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2010)

St George island is a BLAST! 
Ya'll will really enjoy it.
We've only taken our boat one time, fished the bay but didn't really catch anything. This was in July, the fishing should be better while you're there.
I was told by a guide there is a big scattered oyster bar off the SE end of St Vincent's island, but didn't have a chance to fish it. Wish I could be more help.........
Ya'll might want to go to Papa Joe's in Apalachicola for dinner one night. Our fav for seafood in that area!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the east end of the island but there isn't a bad spot around. I'd fish the grass flats and oyster bars on that end. You will find trout and reds..along with other species also. I'd also hit the cut while you're there. You can catch just about anything there including some bull reds.


----------



## GREG66 (Apr 26, 2010)

the reds were bitting this past weekend at the west end of the island close to the shore. Work the shore line that has marsh grass ,and all the oysterbars.The trout are in about six ft. of water now. Good luck!


----------



## russery (Apr 26, 2010)

Once your in the water, head west to Bob Skies Cut. There's plenty of fishing opportunities in and near the cut. I've also had lot of luck trolling the west end of dog island. Another good place is between dog island and carrabelle there's a rock pile (don't have the GPS coordinates with me), use your sonar and located it, there you can load up on black sea bass, sheepshead and other structure species.


----------



## Flintridge (Apr 26, 2010)

what were the reds and trout bitting on?  I'm heading down there next weekend to fish and was wondering what type of bait to take.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 26, 2010)

Flintridge said:


> what were the reds and trout bitting on?  I'm heading down there next weekend to fish and was wondering what type of bait to take.



You fishing from a boat or shore?


----------



## d-a (Apr 26, 2010)

Flintridge said:


> what were the reds and trout bitting on?  I'm heading down there next weekend to fish and was wondering what type of bait to take.



We caught all our trout on DOA shrimp, with and with out a popping cork this weekend on the grass flats just north of the plantation.

d-a


----------



## auwalker24 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advice. Being this our first trip there  i will deg be cautions running the boat as i had been advised to be specially cautious. But i figured that time of year should be good and even beginners like me that stay on freshwater mostly could just scan the grass flats and kinda drift and catch a few. I will give yall a report when i get back. We are staying at a house that is about dead middle of the island of a little canal with a private boat ramp and dock for our use. Hope it turns out to be as nice as advertised. Thanks again to you all for the tips....


----------



## d-a (Apr 27, 2010)

auwalker24 said:


> Thanks guys for the advice. Being this our first trip there  i will deg be cautions running the boat as i had been advised to be specially cautious. But i figured that time of year should be good and even beginners like me that stay on freshwater mostly could just scan the grass flats and kinda drift and catch a few. I will give yall a report when i get back. We are staying at a house that is about dead middle of the island of a little canal with a private boat ramp and dock for our use. Hope it turns out to be as nice as advertised. Thanks again to you all for the tips....



That sounds very near the location I caught the trout from this weekend. 

d-a


----------



## GREG66 (Apr 27, 2010)

white skitter walks, for reds. and new penny 3" gulp shrimp on poping corks for trout . the reds would also get on the gulps and spinnerbaits.


----------



## bird_dawg (Apr 27, 2010)

Has anyone fished around the State park area lately? We fish mostly around Dog Island but have thought about making the run further west.


----------



## Flintridge (Apr 27, 2010)

Dustin - we will be fishing from a boat but may do a little from the shore.  And thanks Greg, I will try those.


----------



## CountryRoad (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm heading down there in the second week in may. I'm going to be fishing from shore. I'd like to catch just some good eating fish. where exactly should I try? I've never been down there


----------



## d-a (Apr 27, 2010)

CountryRoad said:


> I'm heading down there in the second week in may. I'm going to be fishing from shore. I'd like to catch just some good eating fish. where exactly should I try? I've never been down there



I would go as far east as you can in the State park. At the tip of the Island on an outgoing tide the spanish and pompano will be in the surf. The old Bridge is another good spot @ the 34-36th pylon from the island is where we fish out of the boat.

d-a


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 27, 2010)

CountryRoad said:


> I'm heading down there in the second week in may. I'm going to be fishing from shore. I'd like to catch just some good eating fish. where exactly should I try? I've never been down there



Youth camp boat ramp in the State park. Channel swings right by the ramp and you can catch most anything that swims inshore. Take a net and get some finger mullet, pins and mud minnows. Throw them out on the bottom and wait. It won't take long for something to whack it. You can throw jigs or your choice in the waiting time.

If you have a 4x4, definitely go to the east end. Just don't get stuck. lol


----------



## brriner (Apr 28, 2010)

If you launch at the foot of the bridge, you can look back to the east and see three crosses on the island.  Head to that area called Calvary (really) by the locals.  Trout are often caught around there.

As many before have said....go slow.


----------



## Ripster55 (Apr 28, 2010)

CountryRoad said:


> I'm heading down there in the second week in may. I'm going to be fishing from shore. I'd like to catch just some good eating fish. where exactly should I try? I've never been down there



Fish the beach at the park just out past the white water with a light rig with shrimp for all the whiting you want.


----------



## O-Country (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll be headed down that way Saturday for A week of fishing.Hope the pompano are in. The last two years everybody said you should have been here last week and and I only managed a couple.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 28, 2010)

O-Country said:


> I'll be headed down that way Saturday for A week of fishing.Hope the pompano are in. The last two years everybody said you should have been here last week and and I only managed a couple.



A buddy of mine that owns a house down there said the last week has been great for pompano.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 28, 2010)

Bay side, east end adjacent to the State park is where we slaughter the trout. grassflats 3-8 feet deep. Beat off water moccasins gettin there, got stung by big jellyfish, dolphin knockin you down to eat the short trout, and a 6 ft bull shark cruisin the flat with us...one of the best fishin trips ever!!


----------



## O-Country (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Dustin, I sure would like to get back in to them the way I did several years ago.I love them on the grill.
                                                                                 Daryl


----------



## slightly grayling (Apr 29, 2010)

If the pompano are hitting, stop by the Carabelle beach and use a sand flea rake to get some sand fleas.  They are hard to come by on the island.


----------



## bds1078 (May 5, 2010)

We went last year and had a great time with the boat. Thanks to Dustin and others on our forum here I got some sound advice. I had good luck near the youth camp ramp and down to the east end of the park. Just drifted with live bait under a popping cork. Pinfish and minnows caught a vast array of fish. Water is a bit treacherous. Would be worth your money to stop in a bait shop and get a chart. Was able to use the chart in conjunction my cheapy Garmin (don't forget your eyes and common sense, too) to keep my skeg off the oyster bars. If you're not in a channel, assume a bar is near. Have fun!!


----------



## 4HAND (May 7, 2010)

If you come across an oyster bar & have at least a couple of feet of water over it, fish it!


----------

